# I hate myself for this thread but, i want an oppinion....



## tj_ras (Feb 13, 2011)

I want another jacket to give me some color choices. You know all these sweet deals going on i havta spend money somehow, so im at a toss up between.........

This: 

clickity clackity click me

This:

cant click this, hammer time

And this:

hi steve

And the pants im rockin(dont really care how well anything matches, im the freaking picaso of snowboarding for all i care.)









Pants are an awsome shit brownish green, aka olive green. There mad stylin.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Of the choices, I'm going with #3. 

Under no circumstances would I go with #1. I'd have to be paid good money to wear that shit. That is not a men's jacket. No way, no how. I don't give a damn what they say.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

they're all pretty ugly but the third one is the best out of the 3.


----------



## NickCap (Feb 21, 2011)

Definately number 3... the purple ones will like blind the other snowboarders lol... but if you want to piss people off and make them blind go with number 2! lol :thumbsup:


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

I gotta agree with Linville, #1 looks like a woman's coat for sure. If it was for myself and those were my only three choices, I guess I would go with number 3. Personally though, I would wear my old, beat up gear before I wore one of those.


----------



## tj_ras (Feb 13, 2011)

Lol. i forgot 90% of this forum hates purple for guys. As for the ugly factor, they gotta match my ugly pants....not in color just in ugly.

Thanks tho for responding. guess ill havta ask some people who arent biased to hating purple lol :laugh:


----------



## NickCap (Feb 21, 2011)

tj_ras said:


> Lol. i forgot 90% of this forum hates purple for guys. As for the ugly factor, they gotta match my ugly pants....not in color just in ugly.
> 
> Thanks tho for responding. guess ill havta ask some people who arent biased to hating purple lol :laugh:


if i had to go with purple number 2! :thumbsup: lol


----------



## Inky (Feb 2, 2011)

I like the purple but those prints are kind of too much. I'd go with 1. I like your pants btw


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

Number three looks pretty sick


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

It's not the purple I have a problem with. For #1 it's the cut I don't like. For 2 and 3, it's just the print. But seriously, do like Snowolf suggested and just get the one you want.


----------



## tj_ras (Feb 13, 2011)

neil patrick harris?!


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

The first one has the most appealing colours, but the cut is weird. The other two look like multi-coloured vomit and i personally wouldn't wear them.

But it has already been said, buy what you want


----------



## tj_ras (Feb 13, 2011)

i bought the purple striped one. if i dont like it when it arrives, whatever, ill wear it in the trees and rip the piss outa it.:cheeky4:


i wanna buy colorfull pants and jacket, like bright as hell. but thatll havta wait untill im actualy good enough to want attention my way lol.


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm feeling number one big dawg.

but hey your steeze not mineeeee


----------



## tj_ras (Feb 13, 2011)

BliND KiNK said:


> I'm feeling number one big dawg.
> 
> but hey your steeze not mineeeee


word? number ones on its way to my house already.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

/facepalm


...


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

/facepalmstrike -> mistahtaki 

You're a weinerface lol


----------



## tj_ras (Feb 13, 2011)

MistahTaki said:


> /facepalm
> 
> 
> ...


i dont get it.....why you hitting yourself?:dunno:


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

/facepalm at this guy


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Number 1 Looks better in person. I will say that I see a shit ton of the Cosmic Delight jackets though. Both in that colorway and the better White one.

The other two, not my cup of tea at all. I say give us three more to choose from for you lol.


----------



## F.T (Mar 2, 2011)

They're all horrible jackets...


----------



## tj_ras (Feb 13, 2011)

Leo said:


> Number 1 Looks better in person. I will say that I see a shit ton of the Cosmic Delight jackets though. Both in that colorway and the better White one.
> 
> The other two, not my cup of tea at all. I say give us three more to choose from for you lol.


When i get some more cash to buy new pants ill give u three choices on jackets to match them, ill be sure to keep it ugly too. :cheeky4:




F.T said:


> They're all horrible jackets...


Glad u approve :thumbsup:


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

i actually really like the 1st one. ive been thinking about buying it for weeks.


----------

